# Änfänger



## serius1607 (20. März 2010)

Hi habe ma ne frage lade mir grad 14tage testversion hdro runter leider dauert es 6 std also meine frage is welsche klasse is leicht zu leveln da und macht später auch gut dmg?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 







Danke für die antworten 
Euer Serius1607 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Frandibar (20. März 2010)

Wenn Du nur auf schnelles Leveln und Damage aus bist, empfehle ich Dir einen Jäger oder Waffenmeister zu spielen... allerdings ist es nicht ideal in HDRO schnell zu Leveln... dafür ist das Spiel viel zu schön... genieße das Leveln... laß Dir Zeit!


----------



## serius1607 (20. März 2010)

Frandibar schrieb:


> Wenn Du nur auf schnelles Leveln und Damage aus bist, empfehle ich Dir einen Jäger oder Waffenmeister zu spielen... allerdings ist es nicht ideal in HDRO schnell zu Leveln... dafür ist das Spiel viel zu schön... genieße das Leveln... laß Dir Zeit!



ok find die grafik echt super aber why verdammt nochma auert das downloade der testversion 8 stunden Oo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Galdos (20. März 2010)

Frandibar schrieb:


> Wenn Du nur auf schnelles Leveln und Damage aus bist, empfehle ich Dir einen Jäger oder Waffenmeister zu spielen... allerdings ist es nicht ideal in HDRO schnell zu Leveln... dafür ist das Spiel viel zu schön... genieße das Leveln... laß Dir Zeit!



Da kann ich Frandibar nur zustimmen. Es gibt, wie in jedem Spiel, gewisse Klassen, die eigenständiger und etwas leichter/schneller zu leveln sind oder es mit mehr Gegnern gleichzeitig aufnehmen können. In HdRo sind es halt der Jäger und der Waffenmeister. Allerdings sind es auch genau diese beiden Klassen, die wohl wahrscheinlich am häufigsten im Spiel vorkommen.

Aber im Endeffekt ist es egal, welche Klasse du wählst, am besten spielst du alle mal an und nimmst einfach die, die dir am besten gefällt. Denn alle Klassen sind gut zu leveln, manche nur eben noch besser als andere. Außerdem ist bei HdRo der Weg das Ziel, wie man so schön sagt. Im Gegensatz zu WoW ist das Endgame nicht so wichtig, wie ich finde. Das Leveln, die Quests und das selbstständige Erkunden der Welt machen für mich (und wohl auch für die meisten anderen) den größten Reiz von HdRo aus.

Zum Download: der HdRo-Ordner ist derzeit bei mir knapp über 12 GB groß, da kann es vorkommen, dass das Runterladen etwas länger dauert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## serius1607 (20. März 2010)

dann lade ich morgen runter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vetaro (20. März 2010)

Warum dauern downloads lange? Weil die Sache, die man runterlädt, sehr groß ist?


----------



## Ascalonier (20. März 2010)

serius1607 schrieb:


> dann lade ich morgen runter
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Würde über Nacht runterladen dafür kannst dan Morgen gleich spielen.


----------



## Geroniax (21. März 2010)

Ich war auch mal am überlegen mit HdRO anzufangen. Allerdings weis ich net ob es wie WoW/WAR/Aion irgendwan wieder in der ecke landet.

Und ja einfach mal probieren ist ja schön und gut. Allerdings bin ich net geeil drauf 8h etwas runter zuladen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vetaro (21. März 2010)

Keine Ahnung wo dein Problem liegt? Die Zeit, in der Computer zu schlecht waren, um 2 sachen gleichzeitig zu machen, sind doch schon echt lange genug vorbei? Nichtmal während Installationen muss man auf's Browsen oder so verzichten.

Kannst du nicht den Download einfach Download sein lassen und derweil weiterhin tun was auch immer du normalerweise während du im Internet bist machst?


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (21. März 2010)

Geroniax schrieb:


> Ich war auch mal am überlegen mit HdRO anzufangen. Allerdings weis ich net ob es wie WoW/WAR/Aion irgendwan wieder in der ecke landet.
> 
> Und ja einfach mal probieren ist ja schön und gut. Allerdings bin ich net geeil drauf 8h etwas runter zuladen
> 
> ...



Sind nun mal immerhin 10 GB die du da runterlädst.. außerdem kannst du im downloader die installation in den optionen pausieren wenn du den rechner abends aus machst und dann am nächsten tag fortsetzen.

Ich hab während des Downloadens Ebay geplündert, seltene Tomaten und Habanero samen gekauft und den Garten vorbereitet, also Umgegraben und geharkt... Auf eine reiche Chiliernt.

Auch wenn ich am Anfang nicht so viel mit dem Spiel anfangen konnte.. war halt ungewohnt.. hab ich nach dem ersten Ingame-Kontakt mit sehr netten menschen direkt das Spiel gekauft, noch in der Probezeit. Man findet sich sehr gut rein. Je nach Verseuchungsgrad durch das "Große W" kann es aber ein bis zweit tage dauern bis man wirklich Spaß dran findet.

Ich habe jetzt gut 10 Stunden Spielzeit und mir ist noch kein arschloch untergekommen. In einem gewissen anderen Spiel hätte es für öffentliches Nachfragen virtuelle Schläge gehagelt.

Mein erster Charakter ist ein Barde und ich komme sehr gut mit ihm klar auch wenn die Spielweise sehr ungewöhnlich ist.. dass man die Gegner "tot musiziert".. Kann halt nicht jeder Heiler ein Baum sein.


----------



## serius1607 (21. März 2010)

Zoid-Dunkelziffer schrieb:


> Sind nun mal immerhin 10 GB die du da runterlädst.. außerdem kannst du im downloader die installation in den optionen pausieren wenn du den rechner abends aus machst und dann am nächsten tag fortsetzen.
> 
> Ich hab während des Downloadens Ebay geplündert, seltene Tomaten und Habanero samen gekauft und den Garten vorbereitet, also Umgegraben und geharkt... Auf eine reiche Chiliernt.
> 
> ...



genau heute is mein download schon bei 25% es geht doch solangsm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ascalonier (21. März 2010)

Geroniax schrieb:


> Und ja einfach mal probieren ist ja schön und gut. Allerdings bin ich net geeil drauf 8h etwas runter zuladen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das ist heute nix besonderes, die Rechner sind dafür gemacht im Dauerbetrieb zu sein.
Der PC hat das Fernsehen verdrängt. Man ist halt lieber on.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (21. März 2010)

Ascalonier schrieb:


> Das ist heute nix besonderes, die Rechner sind dafür gemacht im Dauerbetrieb zu sein.



Der Geldbeutel ist aber nicht unbedingt dafür gemacht 24 Dauerbetrieb bei 550 Watt zu bezahlen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## serius1607 (21. März 2010)

ok erster download ende 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manfred64 (21. März 2010)

Also mir gefällt der Jäger zum leveln besser als ein Waffi. Vor allem da du mit dem Porten viel Reisezeit sparst.
Nimm als Handwerk noch Waldhüter, da kannst du Holz farmen und bearbeiten und dir dann selber tolle Bögen oder
Armbrüste bauen. Und Leder ist im Auktionshaus immer gerne gesehen - das gibt Kohle äh Silber.

Aber bitte geh nicht mit der Erwartung ins Spiel hier einen WOW-Ableger zu spielen, hier zählt die Geschichte und
der Weg ist das Ziel.

Kauf dir doch einfach das Grundspiel "Die Schatten von Angmar", für 9,90 ersparst du dir einen großen Teil des Downloads.

Viel Spass und Unterhaltung in Mittelerde.

Darkhelm



serius1607 schrieb:


> Hi habe ma ne frage lade mir grad 14tage testversion hdro runter leider dauert es 6 std also meine frage is welsche klasse is leicht zu leveln da und macht später auch gut dmg?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (21. März 2010)

serius1607 schrieb:


> ok erster download ende
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wie erster download? Der Downloader lädt doch alles am Stück runter und bei mir jedenfalls mit 1-2 MB/sekunde also doch recht fix


----------



## Ascalonier (21. März 2010)

Zoid-Dunkelziffer schrieb:


> Der Geldbeutel ist aber nicht unbedingt dafür gemacht 24 Dauerbetrieb bei 550 Watt zu bezahlen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





Schon mal von Ruhezustand oder Stromsparmodus gehört, du willst doch nicht immer den Rechner hoch und runterfahren wen du zu hause bist, das kostet mehr Strom.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




PS. Mit ne Schüssel sparst noch die Kabelgebühr LOL


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Haldimir (21. März 2010)

nennt mich wie ihr wollt, aber indem ihr solchen leuten tipps gebt, schneidet ihr euch selbst ins fleisch


----------



## Lord-of-dwarven (21. März 2010)

Und wieso Haldimir?


EDIT: Ich kann mir deinen Gedankengang gut vorstellen, aber ich möchte den Schwachsinn aus deinem Munde hören.


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (21. März 2010)

Ascalonier schrieb:


> Schon mal von Ruhezustand oder Stromsparmodus gehört, du willst doch nicht immer den Rechner hoch und runterfahren wen du zu hause bist, das kostet mehr Strom.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Im Ruhezustand kann man weiter runterladen? wäre mir neu


----------



## homer_X (21. März 2010)

wenn downloads lange dauern, hat es was mit der übertragungsrate zu tun. gleichzeitig andere sachen? und sonst zum strom und die kosten - bei mir laufen kühlschrank, 2 pc´s, router, muke wast den ganzen tag sieben tage die woche usw und ich bezahl 28@ im monat.

und davon ab hdro macht bis moria spass. ich bin in moria hängen geblieben, weil ich dort jegliche lust verloren habe.


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (21. März 2010)

homer_X schrieb:


> und davon ab hdro macht* mir *bis moria spass. *ich* bin in moria hängen geblieben, weil *ich* dort jegliche lust verloren habe.



fixed :-P


----------



## seanbuddha (22. März 2010)

Frandibar schrieb:


> Wenn Du nur auf schnelles Leveln und Damage aus bist, empfehle ich Dir einen Jäger oder Waffenmeister zu spielen... allerdings ist es nicht ideal in HDRO schnell zu Leveln... dafür ist das Spiel viel zu schön... genieße das Leveln... laß Dir Zeit!



/sign

Ich angle immer zwischendurch und erkunde ein bisschen obwohl ich erst Level 35 bin und noch KEINEN! 65er besitze. Dafür ist die Landschaft zu verträumt. Wenn du schnell leveln willst spiel World of Warcraft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich habe gehört der Jäger soll die meist gewählte Klasse und die einfachste in The Lord of the Rings Online sein...also probier mal den Jäger aus! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich bin ya mehr der Wächter Fan aber als Tank kloppt man da lange rum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wenya01 (22. März 2010)

Ich würde dir ein anderes Spiel empfehlen.
Meine Erfahrung mit HDRO ist nämlich das es nichts ist um dort mal eben schnell durchzuleveln. 
Davon hast du anschliessend nämlich nichts. Habe auch eher den Eindruck, dass HDRO eher auf dich langweilig wirken wird, da du es offensichtlich 
nur auf das Höchstlevel abgesehen hast, jedoch alles andere dann völlig verpassen wirst und anschliessend da stehst und sagst: Und was nun?
Dann sparst du dir auch einen neuen Beitrag mit dem Titel: HDRO Level 65 und was tun?

Wenya


----------



## Vetaro (22. März 2010)

Wenya01 schrieb:


> Ich würde dir ein anderes Spiel empfehlen.



Welches denn, ausser WoW?


----------



## Galdos (22. März 2010)

Vielleicht "Runes of Magic"? Kostet nix und ist ziemlich stark an WoW angelehnt. Als Alternative ist es durchaus in Betracht zu ziehen...

Auch möglich sind die ganzen andere Free-to-play-MMOs, da gab´s hier auf buffed.de glaube ich mal ´ne Serie drüber, müsste man halt ein bisschen suchen. Oder halt mal nach Spielen googeln, das ist etwas, das der heutige computeraffine Jugendliche eigentlich drauf haben sollte...


----------



## Vetaro (22. März 2010)

Ja, ich dachte halt du hättest vielleicht _Ahnung_ von dem Thema, aber anscheinend ist das ja ein Ausschlussverfahren *g*


----------



## Wenya01 (25. März 2010)

Aion würde ich ihm empfehlen z.b. Ich meine so schwer kann es ja nicht sein sich nach einem anderen Spiel umzusehen.
Und JA, zumindest von mir als "Ausschlussverfahren" durchaus gedacht. 

Vetaro, du bist ja hier kein Neuling und in so gut wie jedem Beitrag vertreten, nun sage nicht, das du nicht genau dieses "schnell schnell schnell" kennst.
Ich meine soviel Erfahrung hätte ich dir nun zugetraut.


----------



## zadros (25. März 2010)

Wenn man *schnell und einfach* leveln will ist AION eine noch schlechtere Wahl als HdRO...

Ich spiele HdRO seit release hab einen Lifetime Account und noch keinen Char auf 65 dafür aber alle Quests bis Moria gesehen und geschafft und ich muss sagen, dass
Herr der Ringe das athmosphärisch + Storytechnisch BESTE Spiel ist was ICH jemals gespielt habe.

Gruß,
Zad


----------



## Noxiel (25. März 2010)

Unsinn entfernt


----------



## Vetaro (25. März 2010)

zadros schrieb:


> und ich muss sagen, dass Herr der Ringe das athmosphärisch + Storytechnisch BESTE Spiel ist was ICH jemals gespielt habe.



In dem Fall möchte ich dir ans herz legen, dich mit folgenden Spielen zu beschäftigen, damit du dir da vielleicht höhere standards zulegen kannst:	Beyond Good and Evil, Star Wars KotoR und, vor allem, Silent Hill 2. SH2 zu kennen macht einen in der Hinsicht fast zu einem Snob (jaja, ich bin schon einer, ich weiss...)


(Zusatz: Final Fantasy 7 und 8 kann man auch sehr gut finden, aber für uns nicht-Japaner ist die Immersion da u.U. sehr schwer, man kann sich oft von der Handlung spiel verarscht fühlen und gewisse Leute haben es geschafft, sich 5 Stunden lang über FF 8 kritisch auszulassen, deshalb sag ich mal: Haben beide wichtige Wegmarken gesetzt.)


----------



## Ascalonier (25. März 2010)

Zoid-Dunkelziffer schrieb:


> Im Ruhezustand kann man weiter runterladen? wäre mir neu



Ich habe gesagt Rechner sind dazu gemacht im Dauerbetrieb zu sein z.B. Büroanwendung... Ich habe nie behauptet ,dass die Rechner 24h lang on  sein müssen.
Ich habe auch nie behauptet ,dass man im Ruhezustand etwas herunterladen kann.Ich habe gesagt  es ist nicht ungewöhnlich ,dass heut  zur tage 8h ein PC durchgehend im Betrieb ist, wegen eines Dowloads.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wenya01 (26. März 2010)

Ich habe Aion in der Beta gespielt und fand es gar nicht gut. Es hatte nichts spanndes für mich.

Dem TE geht es ja aber gar nicht um das Spiel an sich, sondern nur um ein Höchstlevel, möglichst schnell.

Und ja auch für mich ist HDRO das beste Spiel was ich bisher gespielt habe, mit der nettesten Community. Deswegen bin ich hier und bleibe, solange es mich in seinen Bann zieht.
Bessere Spiele, mag sein das es sie gibt, mit besserer Grafik?, oder ...?, aber können sie einen auch so in den Bann ziehen?


----------



## Vetaro (26. März 2010)

Wenya01 schrieb:


> Bessere Spiele, mag sein das es sie gibt, mit besserer Grafik?, oder ...?, aber können sie einen auch so in den Bann ziehen?



Ja.


----------



## Ascalonier (26. März 2010)

Vetaro ist überhaupt nicht der Typ der Aion spielt. Stell ich mir er in Spiele wie lotro ,Everquest,Vanguard zu finden ist.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lossehelin (26. März 2010)

Vetaro schrieb:


> In dem Fall möchte ich dir ans herz legen, dich mit folgenden Spielen zu beschäftigen, damit du dir da vielleicht höhere standards zulegen kannst:	Beyond Good and Evil, [...]




Woow. Es gibt echt Leute die dieses fantastische Spiel kennen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Zu Herr der Ringe Online:
Lies dir einfach die ganzen anderen Threads durch, da dieses schon mehr als oft durchgekaut wurde 
und man immer wieder zu dem gleichen Ergebniss kam: Jeder spielt was *ihm* dann am meisten Spaß macht.
Also spiel es an und entscheide für dich selbst. Ansonsten spiel was anderes.
Solltest du weitere Fragen haben, dann such, *bitte*, zuerst ein bisschen und dann, _wenn_ du wirklich nichts finden 
wirst, *dann* eröffne einen neuen Thread.

Danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruß Lossehelin


----------



## Durag Silberbart (26. März 2010)

Hallo,

Ich kann dir erst einmal nur Gratulieren das du HdRO anzufangen gedenkst. Das ist eine sehr gute Wahl. Ich selber sehe HdRO als besten MMO an was derzeit auf dem Markt ist.
Leider habe ich es vor einem Jahr aufgehört und das immer bereut. 

Deine Frage ist ja nun schon mehrfach beantwortet worden. Ich selber habe mit zwei Chars angefangen. Der eine war ein Jäger da ich diesen aus WOW kannte. Aber musste schnell feststellen das er ganz anders ist. Ich habe meinen Elb Jäger geliebt. Würde ich jederzeit wieder machen. Mein anderer Char war der Zwergische Waffenmeister. Auch diesen Char würde ich jederzeit wider Spielen. Auch als Zwerg. 

Wenn du Caster sein willst würde ich dir eher nicht so direkt dazu raten da Caster in HdRO etwas komplizierter ist als Arkan Mage bei WOW. Magiekundiger ist eine Komplexe klasse. Genau wie der Runenbewahrer. 
Wenn du länger bei HdRO sein willst kann man dir auch zu einem Wächter "Tank" oder Barden "Heiler" Raten da diese bei Instanzen genau wie bei jedem anderen MMO welches nach Tank und Heiler Klassen aufgebaut ist immer gesucht sind. Das heißt du wirst immer schnell Leute finden mit denen du gemeinsam etwas tun kannst. 

Viel Spaß in HdRO.


----------



## Montoliou (26. März 2010)

Vetaro schrieb:


> In dem Fall möchte ich dir ans herz legen, dich mit folgenden Spielen zu beschäftigen, damit du dir da vielleicht höhere standards zulegen kannst:	Beyond Good and Evil, Star Wars KotoR und, vor allem, Silent Hill 2. SH2 zu kennen macht einen in der Hinsicht fast zu einem Snob (jaja, ich bin schon einer, ich weiss...)
> 
> 
> (Zusatz: Final Fantasy 7 und 8 kann man auch sehr gut finden, aber für uns nicht-Japaner ist die Immersion da u.U. sehr schwer, man kann sich oft von der Handlung spiel verarscht fühlen und gewisse Leute haben es geschafft, sich 5 Stunden lang über FF 8 kritisch auszulassen, deshalb sag ich mal: Haben beide wichtige Wegmarken gesetzt.)



Hi Vetaro,

die von Dir genannten Spiele sind alle keine MMOs und deshalb qua der gegebenen Möglichkeiten schon atmosphärischer. Sie hier vor allem auch so Spiele wie Dragon Age oder AC2.

Gruß

Monti


----------



## Vetaro (26. März 2010)

Die Handlung von AC1 und 2 kann ich zur genüge kritisieren und zähle ich daher sehr deutlich nicht mit rein, Dragon Age finde ich vor allem dadurch nennenswert, dass sehr viele Details dessen, was man gemacht hat, am ende des Spieles nochmal durch Erwähnung gewürdigt werden.


----------



## enokad (4. April 2010)

Einen wunderschönen Abend und frohe Ostern wünsche ich. :-)

Ich habe noch ein paar Fragen zu Herr der Ringe Online (Die nicht unbedingt in der Gesamtübersicht [Klasse Übersicht so nebenbei erwähnt!] behandelt/teilweise behandelt werden.)

Vornerein, ich bin WoW gewöhnt (Wie wohl jeder, der hier Fragen zum Spiel stellt ...) Allerdings bin ich, wie die meisten, gelangweilt von WoW. Und das liegt nicht an dem Content, sondern an der ewigen Hetzjagd nach Items, Gemecker in Gruppen über jemand, der seine Klasse noch nicht so beherscht, wie alle, die WoW schon seit Vanilla Spielen ... Dazu das ewige geflame ...
Ich bin eher ein "Casual", d.h. ich freu mich sehr über neues Equipment für meinen Charakter, mich stört es aber auch nicht, wenn mein Equip eher unter dem "Durchschnitt" liegt - dafür aber schick aussieht. ;-)
Raids habe ich in WoW nur bei extremer langeweile besucht, d.h. allzuviele habe ich auch nicht in HdrO vor. Dungeons/Instanzen habe ich allerdings recht gerne betreten, vor allem wegen dem Feeling. (Noch ohne den Dungeon-Browser ... so "Gogo muss gleich weg eben Marken farmen" Nervig. Auch die Sache, ich spiele das Spiel fast täglich (Bzw. in letzter Zeit immer weniger) und kenne WoW auch schon seit Vanilla, also immer die selbe Welt, immer dasselbe Setting ... teilweise auch noch die selben Leute. Nichts für mich!

Da ich mich nun endlich mit Herr der Ringe Online beschäftigen möchte (Habe das Spiel schon länger, aufgrund von dauernden Rechner-Crashs dann aber sein gelassen [Lagt auf Laptop]) habe ich ein paar Allgemeine Fragen. <
Ich bedanke mich schonmal bei allen für ihre Antworten. :-)


*1. Instanzen & Raids:*
Ich habe gelesen, dass es die erste Vernünftige Instanz für mehrere Spieler so ab Level 22 begehbar ist. Kann ich mir das dann ähnlich WoW (Vor dem Dungeon-Browser) vorstellen? Ich betrete den Chat-Kanal (Wie in der Übersicht genannt) und frage jetzt so z.B: "Suche Anschluss an eine Gruppe, die XYZ einen Besuch abstatten möchte."?
Wenn man dann eine Gruppe gefunden hat, ich vermute mal 1-2 Tanks und 1-2 Heiler sowie der Rest Schadensausteiler (6 Mann Instanzen, richtig?) hat, wie komm ich dann zu der Instanz?
Reite/Laufe ich entspannt mit der ganzen Gruppe zu der Höhle/Dem Eingang? Und wenn ich drin bin, schlage ich mich dann durch Gegnerhorden und Bossen bis zum Endboss, sammle ein paar nützliche Ausrüstungsgegenstände und das wars?
Der Ablauf so einer Instanz würde mich interessieren. (Außerdem vielleicht noch die Dauer, die so eine Instanz in Anspruch nimmt. [Beispielsweise die auf Level 22. Hügelgrab])

Andere Sache mit den Raids. Ab einem gewissen Level kann man ja an Raids teilnehmen. Läuft dann ja vermute ich entweder über die Gilde/Sippe ab bzw. über den Gruppen-Suche-Kanal. Wie lange dauert ca. ein Raid? Ich weiß ich nenne keine genauen, kenne ja auch noch keine Raid Instanz. Machen diese Raids Spaß? Oder anders gefragt, geht man "Heutzutage" noch in Raids für Level 50? (Wo es schon höhere gibt?) 


*2. Berufe & Auktionshaus:*
In der Gesamtübersicht steht zwar, was es für Berufe gibt und wie ich die Skille, aber was kann ich mir darunter vorstellen?
Ich würde jetzt z.B. Bauer nehmen, wo baue ich dann meine Pflanzen an? Lässt sich damit gut die Zeit vertreiben & was kann ich mit den Fertigen Dingen anfangen? (Außer Essen) 
Lohnen sich die hergestellten Dinge im Gegensatz zum Kaufen beim Händler / Erbeuten aus Instanzen? 
Dazu gleich die nächste Frage, kann ich die hergestellten Dinge auch über anderem Weg als im Handelschannel loswerden? (Auktionshaus?)


*3. Housing & Farming:*
Ich möchte gerne noch meine Freundin von HdrO überzeugen. Sie spielt bisher ebenfalls wie ich WoW. Ihr macht es jedoch am meisten Spaß, Erfolge und Haustiere zu sammeln. Gibt es etwas vergleichbares, was sie abseits von Dungeons und Raids machen kann? Beispielsweise in Bezug auf Housing?

*
4. Skirmish:*
Das Skirmish klingt für mich ähnlich dem Dungeon-Browser. Ich klinke mich über ein Menü / NPC in so ein Ding ein, werde zufällig einer Instanz (Sind das spezielle, oder auch z.B. das Hügelgrab mit 22?) zugeordnet mit anderen Spielern. Jetzt ist es die Aufgabe von uns den Enboss dieser "Instanz" zu erledigen, oder wie schaut das aus? Wäre froh über ein Beispiel, wie genau ein Skirmish abläuft.


5. Heiler:
Ich habe mir bei WoW alle Klassen schon um die Ohren geschlagen, bin aber zu dem Entschluss gekommen, dass Tanken meist garnicht gewürdigt wird / Schaden machen nach kurzer Zeit sehr langweilig wird und Heilen für mich die einzig wahre Spielweise ist. Dabei möchte ich mich aber nicht nur auf das Heilen konzentrieren, nebenbei möchte ich auch noch ein wenig Schaden aus meinem Charakter herausholen. Jetzt habe ich mir den Barden herausgesucht, als DIE Heilerklasse (Wie ich gelesen habe). Kann ich mit dem Barden auch vernünftig Schaden machen? Bzw. wenn ich "später" Raide, werde ich als Barde dann nur als Heiler mitgenommen? Kann mir das noch nicht so genau vorstellen. :-(


Das wäre es soweit von mir, ich freue mich auf eine lebendige, athmosphärische Welt in Mittelerde. Vor allem auch über Leute mit gepflegten Unterhaltungen, netten Leuten die mir bei meinen Einsteigerfragen zur Seite stehen und und und. 
Und natürlich jetzt auch schon freue ich mich über die Antworten zu meinem Thead! Vielen Dank!


Lieben Gruß

eno


----------



## Milkoh (5. April 2010)

Hallo, 

dir geht es ja wie mir, auch ich hab mittlerweile den Spass an WoW ein wenig verloren. Zwar wollte ich mir noch den violetten Drachen farmen aber wofür? 

Dann hab mich mit HdRO befasst. Eigentlich wollte ich es ja nur kurz mal testen... was soll ich sagen nach keine 2h testen hatte ich die 2 Versionen gekauft, und Düsterwald befand sich im Download 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich bin in WOW auch der HEILER gewesen (Druiden for the win) und daher viel mein Blick auf den Runenbewahrer (keine Ahnung ob der Einsteigerfreudnlich ist, aber mir gefiel er sofort besser als der Barde. 

Bin heute Stufe 20 geworden und habe mein erstes Pferd bekommen (ein Zockelpony) 
Da ich auch neu bin beantworte ich nur die Fragen die ich kenne: 

2.) Berufe
Ja jeder hat 3 Berufe und dazu noch Hobbys (wie Angeln). In einer Anleitung für den Einstieg, stand man sollte Entdecker nehmen am Anfang (kann man gut Silber und Gold verdienen) und da Schneider noch toll für meinen Runi war, wurde es genau dies. 

Die Sachen die man machen kann lohnen sich vor allem am Anfang wirklich. 



Das Berufesystem ist nicht komplizierter als in WOW aber deutlich besser und schöner (wie eigentlich alles in HdRO) und das Auktionshaus funktioniert genauso. Bitte achte aber darauf, in HdRO wird im unteren Level noch viel mit Silber gearbeitet, da ist Gold noch richtig was wert (1000 Silber = 1 Gold)..

3.) Housing 
Das wird wirklich was für Deine Frau sein, ich glaube Haustiere in der Art wie bei WoW gibt es nicht, aber sie kann ihr ganzes Haus toll einrichten bis hin zu wirklichen Haustieren. Dazu kommt, dass sie noch Design Ausrüstung anziehen kann (die zieht man nur wegen der Optik über die eigentlichen Sachen) So kann die toughe Kriegerin optisch im Abendkleid zur Schlacht schreiten (so habe ich es jedenfalls verstanden)

5.)  Heiler, 

eben auch mein Thema. Ja als Barde bist du quasi ein reiner Heiler (du kannst fürs Sololevlen auch schaden machen, aber eben nicht gut). 
Als Runenbewahrer bist Du eine Mischung aus Baum und Eule (wow Slang), daher wirst meistens aber wohl als Heiler gesucht. 



Milkoh


----------



## enokad (5. April 2010)

Auch ein Dudu Spieler. Sehr cool. :-)

Runenbewahrer geht soweit ich weiß ja aber erst mit einem der beiden Addons, oder?
Da ich mit dem Kauf der Addons noch warten will, könnte ich den ja dann wahrscheinlich nicht nehmen. :-(

Das mit den Berufen klingt sehr gut. Viel auswahl, viel zu tun (Ich liebe Angeln an Idylischen Orten!) Und das die Sachen sich lohnen klingt auch verdammt gut. WoW bastelt man am Anfang dinge zusammen, die man in der nächstens Instanz eh tausendmal besser bekommt. Da geht der Sinn verloren. :-(


Das mit dem Gold habe ich mir schon gedacht, scheint ja dann echt verdammt viel zu sein, ein Gold zu besitzen. Ähnlich wie "damals" zu Vanilla-Zeiten.
Housing klingt auch sehr interessant, wenn man da soviel einrichten kann dann wird sie das vermutl. den ganzen Tag lang machen. :-D


Das mit dem Barden habe ich auch nochmal überdacht. Ich warte jetzt grad schon die ganze Nacht das das Teil mit Patchen fertig wird (Nur 2MBit Leitung) ... aber es brauch immer noch Aktualisierungen für 15.000 Objekte. X.x'
Werd mir dann In-Game nochmal alles angucken. *g*



Dir schonmal vielen vielen Dank für die Antwort! Vor allem cool, dass es dir genauso wie mir geht. ;-)


----------



## Caskaja (5. April 2010)

enokad schrieb:


> *1. Instanzen & Raids:*
> Ich habe gelesen, dass es die erste Vernünftige Instanz für mehrere Spieler so ab Level 22 begehbar ist. Kann ich mir das dann ähnlich WoW (Vor dem Dungeon-Browser) vorstellen? Ich betrete den Chat-Kanal (Wie in der Übersicht genannt) und frage jetzt so z.B: "Suche Anschluss an eine Gruppe, die XYZ einen Besuch abstatten möchte."?
> Wenn man dann eine Gruppe gefunden hat, ich vermute mal 1-2 Tanks und 1-2 Heiler sowie der Rest Schadensausteiler (6 Mann Instanzen, richtig?) hat, wie komm ich dann zu der Instanz?
> Reite/Laufe ich entspannt mit der ganzen Gruppe zu der Höhle/Dem Eingang? Und wenn ich drin bin, schlage ich mich dann durch Gegnerhorden und Bossen bis zum Endboss, sammle ein paar nützliche Ausrüstungsgegenstände und das wars?
> ...



Zu Raids kann ich nicht viel sagen, da ich bis jetzt keine instanz wirklich besucht habe. Was ich aber sagen kann, das man wie du bereits geschrieben hast, erst ne Gruppe sucht, die aus 6 Leuten besteht. Danach reist man zur instanz. Vor der Instanz gibt es die möglichkeit für einen, die anderen Spieler zu "Rufen". Eigentlich so wie bei den Steinen in WoW, man braucht aber nur eine Person. Jäger können zu dem "Lagerfeuer" reisen, falls sie da gebunden sind und die anderen Spieler mitnehmen und der HM (Nein nicht Hexenmeister) kann andere Spieler zu sich rufen. Also man muss nicht unbedingt warten, bis alle zu fuß da ankommen.



enokad schrieb:


> *2. Berufe & Auktionshaus:*
> In der Gesamtübersicht steht zwar, was es für Berufe gibt und wie ich die Skille, aber was kann ich mir darunter vorstellen?
> Ich würde jetzt z.B. Bauer nehmen, wo baue ich dann meine Pflanzen an? Lässt sich damit gut die Zeit vertreiben & was kann ich mit den Fertigen Dingen anfangen? (Außer Essen)
> Lohnen sich die hergestellten Dinge im Gegensatz zum Kaufen beim Händler / Erbeuten aus Instanzen?
> Dazu gleich die nächste Frage, kann ich die hergestellten Dinge auch über anderem Weg als im Handelschannel loswerden? (Auktionshaus?)



Auktionshaus gibt es in HDRO und ist von der bedienung eigentlich genau wie bei WoW. Die Berufe sind eigentlich ganz gut eingeteilt. Man hat ja meistens 3.
Ich bin z.b. Kesselflicker der Beruf besteht aus Koch, Schürfer und Goldschmied.
Als Schürfer sammle ich Kupfer, Zinn, Gold, Silbererze und mache daraus Barren, diese benutze ich dann um Meinen Goldschmied zu leveln. Beim Koch bekomm ich die zutaten beim Händler oder bin auf einen Bauern angewiesen. Die Berufe ergänzen sich meisten. 2 der eigenen berufe unterstützen sich, wärend man bei einem Beruf auf einen anderen Beruf angewiesen ist. Dadurch wird das Handeln angeregt.
Man bekmmt auch gute items die man herstellen kann, meisten durch Rezepte, die man findet, tauscht bei fraktionen oder in der Handwerksgilde tauschen kann.




enokad schrieb:


> *3. Housing & Farming:*
> Ich möchte gerne noch meine Freundin von HdrO überzeugen. Sie spielt bisher ebenfalls wie ich WoW. Ihr macht es jedoch am meisten Spaß, Erfolge und Haustiere zu sammeln. Gibt es etwas vergleichbares, was sie abseits von Dungeons und Raids machen kann? Beispielsweise in Bezug auf Housing?



Also wirklich was sammeln kann man in HDRO nicht, ich sammle Pferde, wenn sie einen Kundigen spielt, kann man die Pets sammeln. Fürs Haus kann man viele Items selber herstellen oder auch Finden, Tauschen... Beim Sommer/Herbst/Winter/Frühlingsfest gibts auch immer wieder schöne Items fürs Haus.
Man kann natürlich auch Rüstungen sammlen, also diese Verkleidungen die man zwar sieht, aber sich nicht auf die Stats auswirken, wie mein Vorposter schon beschrieben hat.. dieses Zierwerk.



enokad schrieb:


> *4. Skirmish:*
> Das Skirmish klingt für mich ähnlich dem Dungeon-Browser. Ich klinke mich über ein Menü / NPC in so ein Ding ein, werde zufällig einer Instanz (Sind das spezielle, oder auch z.B. das Hügelgrab mit 22?) zugeordnet mit anderen Spielern. Jetzt ist es die Aufgabe von uns den Enboss dieser "Instanz" zu erledigen, oder wie schaut das aus? Wäre froh über ein Beispiel, wie genau ein Skirmish abläuft.



Nein.
Man erstellt ein Scharmützel, das sind spezielle instanzen, die nichts mit den anderen zu tun haben. Man wählt eine instanz aus (Glaube gibt 12?), wählt das Level (Je nach instanz sind die Level angepasst, z.b. gibts instanzen für 35-65 aber auch nur welche für 60-65, in die man natürlich nur ab 60 reinkann) wählt die schwierigkeit in 3 Stufen und die Gruppengröße. 1, 2, 3, 6, 12. Danach startet man die instanz und alle in der Gruppe können beitreten.
Als belohnung gibt es Marken, die man gegen Items eintauschen kann. Je höher das Level, die Schwierigkeit und die Gruppe, desto mehr Marken gibt es.
Wenn man z.b. Level 65 ist und folgenden einstellt (Bin nun nicht sicher ob die % Werte stimmen, aber als Beispiel)
Level 65, Stufe 1, Solo = 100% marken
Level 65, Stufe 1, Duo = 103% marken
Level 62, Stufe 1, Solo = 87% marken 
usw, wird einem beim erstellen auch angezeigt. Wenn man bei einem Scharmützel stirbt, kann man direkt weitermachen, bekommt aber einen Buff, der einem -x% münzen gibt, je nachdem wie oft man stirbt..
Bei Scharmützel kommen auch die NPCs zum einsatz, jeder hat einen, und man kann ihn über die Münzen auch skillen. Man sucht sich ne klasse aus, und kauft dann mit den Münzen die Skills die man dann auch verbessern kann, Attribute usw.. 



enokad schrieb:


> *5. Heiler:*
> Ich habe mir bei WoW alle Klassen schon um die Ohren geschlagen, bin aber zu dem Entschluss gekommen, dass Tanken meist garnicht gewürdigt wird / Schaden machen nach kurzer Zeit sehr langweilig wird und Heilen für mich die einzig wahre Spielweise ist. Dabei möchte ich mich aber nicht nur auf das Heilen konzentrieren, nebenbei möchte ich auch noch ein wenig Schaden aus meinem Charakter herausholen. Jetzt habe ich mir den Barden herausgesucht, als DIE Heilerklasse (Wie ich gelesen habe). Kann ich mit dem Barden auch vernünftig Schaden machen? Bzw. wenn ich "später" Raide, werde ich als Barde dann nur als Heiler mitgenommen? Kann mir das noch nicht so genau vorstellen. :-(



Dazu kann ich nichts sagen, nur das ich in WoW nie einen heiler gespielt habe und in HDRO den Barden nicht wirklich lieb gewonnen habe. Dafür den Runenbewahrer, der auch heilen kann und Damage machen kann. Aber pur geheilt habe ich nie, da kann ich dir keine auskunft geben.

Falls ihr auf Morthond anfangen wollt, kann ich euch eine sehr nette Sippe empfehlen, wo das Spielen im vordergrund steht und es keine Raidpflich oder sowas gibt, die Sippe aber eigentlich sehr freundlich ist und auch jeden aufnimmt. 
Wanderer der Welten

Falls ihr da spielt und fragen habt, bin ich auch ansprechbar, Adanria oder Saelria sind meine Chars


----------



## Tomborn (5. April 2010)

Moin Enokad,

falls du eine anspruchsvolle Klasse suchst, die eher dem Support zugewandt ist solltest du dir vielleicht auch mal den Kundigen anschauen. Das ist neben dem Heermeister die einzige Klasse mit Pets. Deine Frau könnte dort auch ein paar "Zier"-Pets sammeln (diese findet man nicht in der freien Spielwelt sondern nur bei Lehrern und Ruf-Fraktionen).
Jetzt zu deinen ursprünglichen Fragen:

1) I.d.R. läufst du zu den Eingängen der Instanzen. Falls ein Gruppenmitgleid schon in der nähe ist, befindet sich bei den meisten Instanzen ein Rufhorn, mit dem das Gruppenmitglied den Rest der Gruppe zur Instanz rufen kann. Mit einer dem Level entsprechenden Gruppe dauern die 6er Instanzen so ca. 1 bis 2 Stunden. Die späteren Raids dauern, je nach Erfahrung, 3 bis 7 Stunden.
Im Grunde bestehen die Instanzen aus dem von dir genannten Durchrennen, Gegner klein hauen, und Bosse erledigen. Viele Instanzen werden aber auch schön in die epische Geschichte einbezogen.

2) Ja, der Bauer... ist schonmal einzigartig
 Es gibt nahe der meisten Städte Felder auf denen man seine Saat aussähen kann. Vielen ist es zu langweilig eine Stunde auf dem Feld zu stehen, drei Felder zu sähen, drei Felder zu ernten, drei Felder zu sähen, drei Felder zu ernten, drei Felder.....usw....
Aber im Endeffekt finde ich, persönlich, es fast effektiver als z.B. an jeder Erzader vom Gaul abzusteigen, um 1 bis 5 Erzbröckchen zu bekommen.
Falls du gerne erntest bietet sich am ehesten die Kombi mit Bauer, Koch und Schneider an, da du die geernteten Sachen dann gleich selbst verkochen kannst.

3) Housing ist nebenbei ganz nett. Man hat halt sein Häuschen in dem man Trophäen aus diversen Instanzen zur Schau stellen kann. D.h. deine Frau kann die Trophäen in Instanzen farmen, sie kann mit den meisten Berufen selbst Gegenstände für ihr Haus bauen und sie kann bei Events, wie dem aktuellen Frühlingsfest weitere Gegenstände für ihr Haus und den Garten ergattern.
Wie Milkoh schon schrieb wird das Zierwerk sowohl was für deine Frau als auch für dich sein, da die wild zusammen gewürfelten Teile mit guten Stats oft optisch nicht zu einander passen. Das Zierwerk-System erlaubt aber wirklich ansprechende Optik deiner Charaktere.

4) Scharmützel sind komplett von den Instanzen, wie das Hügelgrab, losgelöst. Anders als du den Dungeon-Browser erklärt hast, suchst du erst eine Gruppe und wählst dann ein Scharmützel aus. In den Scharmützel hat jeder Spieler einen Begleiter. Im Laufe der Zeit kann man auch für diese Begleiter zusätzliche Eigenschaften, Verbesserungen und optische Eigenschaften, wie Frisuren, Rassen, Haarfarben und Kleidung eintauschen. Es gab mal eine Buffedshow, welche die Scharmützel zeigte. Leider habe ich sie nicht gefunden. Hier ist ein Tutorial, welches dir das System vielleicht etwas näher bringt: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MUOdRd0Cf48 

5) Bei Raids wird der Barde i.d.R. immer nur als Heiler mitgenommen. Aber wie ich oben schon schrieb sagt dir oder deiner Frau auch der Hauptmann oder der Kundige zu, da diese Klassen als Supporter sehr interessant und komplex zu spielen sind. (Sie können auch etwas heilen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

Viel Spass bei deinem Einstieg in Mittelerde!


----------



## Manfred64 (5. April 2010)

Bzgl. Klasse würde ich dir ja den Runi raten, da er sowohl heilen kann als auch Schaden macht. Du hast halt eine gewisse Abklingzeit, also direkt nach viel Schaden kannst du nicht
gleich heilen.
Kundiger ist eher eine Unterstützungsklasse und würde ich einem Einsteiger nicht gleich raten. 
Eher findet man meiner Meinung nach den Einstieg mit einem Waffi oder Jäger, da diese Klassen am Anfang, bis Level +20 machst du die Quests fast alleine, leichter zu spielen sind.
Du hast 7 Charakterplätze mit Düsterwald DLC sogar 9, also genug Raum zum Probieren.

Allerdings brauchst du um die Klassen Hüter und Runi zu spielen das Moria-Addon.
Such dir einen Beruf der zu deiner Klasse paßt, z.B. du spielst einen Jäger, dann lohnt sich der "Waldhüter" - da du als Förster Holz sammeln und verarbeiten und dann als
Drechsler daraus sehr gute Bögen und Armbrüste bauen kannst.
Oder als Wächter(=Tank) besser den Rüstungsschmied,..


----------



## Theosch/Ronnvomfels  (5. April 2010)

Zum Barden:
Ohne die Klasse zu beherrschen kann sich auch ein Barde Solo wie jede andere Klasse gegen Mobs 3 Stufen über ihm durchsetzen. Es dauert nur wegen der niedrigeren Schadensbasis länger. Darüber ist sowieso aufgrund der velen Luftschläge keiner Klasse angeraten Mobs zu farmen.
Und wenn Du schon mit WoW vergleichst, sage ich mal, daß HDRO in Bezug zu Spielmechanik und Comunity der Zeit zu Beginn der Scherbenwelt nahe ist.


----------



## kogrash (5. April 2010)

also...

für die Mehrzahl deiner Fragen reicht eine Antwort: einfach runterladen und ausprobieren. Da es Miniinstanzen schon weit vor Lvl 20 gibt (zB in der epischen Geschichte) kriegt man auch an einem Wochenende einen ganz guten Einblick. Nur für das Kampfsystem reicht es evtl. nicht - da brauch man, von WoW kommend, vielleicht ein wenig länger zur Umgewöhnung. Aber auch da kann nix selbertesten ersetzen.

In dem einem Punkt darfst du deine WoW-Sicht aber gleich revidieren: (Schickes) Outfit und (gute) Stats haben in HdRo wenig miteinander zu tun -> hier gibts Zierwerk. Wurde schon richtig gesagt: Du kannst sowohl die Sachen mit den besten Stats und die hübschen Sachen anziehen (bei letzteren sogar 2 Sets). Ersteres gibt die Werte, das Zierwerk sieht man. Kommt ab Lvl 10 oder 15, ich weiß es nicht mehr... (Und wo die Prioritäten bei HdRo nicht liegen sieht man daran, daß man sich auch anonym schalten kann, dann kann dich auch keiner "scannen".) Also, im Blümchenkleid tanken oder im Lvl-10-Outfit Balrogs verhauen? Kein Thema...


----------



## Arwendanor (6. April 2010)

Hallo alle zusammen,

Nach knapp 5 Jahren in einem anderen bekannten MMOs hat es mich nach Mittelerde verschlagen.

Eines Vorab: HDRO ist toll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 schöne Questreihen, nette Grafik 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber ein paar Dinge vermisse ich bzw. finde ich nicht:

1. Gibt es eine Möglichkeit, durch eine Tastenkombination, Items ins Suchfenster des AHs zu verlinken (in meinem Alten Spiel hat das super geklappt, vermisse ich sehr)

2. Kann man die Icons, welche in der Minimap (tschuldigung, Radar) angezeigt werden steuern? (ist so unübersichtlich, für die Map selbst hab ichs in den Optionen gefunden).

3. Wenn ich die UI-Skalierung vom Standard Wert nach unten stelle, wird die Schrift relativ unscharf obwohl ich alle Grafikeinstellungen auf Maximum habe. Gibts da Abhilfe dafür?

4. Ab wann kann man jetzt Reiten lernen? Im Gold Paket gibts ein Mount ab Stufe 25, auf einer anderen Seite hab ich wiederum gelesen das Mounts erst ab Stufe 35 zu Kaufen sind (hab den Händler leider noch nicht gefunden)

glaub das wars dann für den Anfang und schon mal Danke für mögliche Antworten.


----------



## dhorwyn (6. April 2010)

1. Einfach das Item in das Texteingabefensters des AHs ziehen und schon steht der Itemname drin

2. Rechtsklick auf die Minimap da gibt es dann auch die Filter die du von der Map kennst nur sind die eben nur für den Radar.

3. Welche Schrift genau? du hast unten noch Regler wo du extra nochmal die Schriftgrößen nachregulieren kannst

4. Das Mount ab Level 25 kannst du dir immer kaufen, egal welche Edt., Breeland - Hengstacker, 220s, ist aber seeeeeeeehr langsam. Das andere Mount bekommst du mit Level 35 und musst dafür auch eine Reitfähigkeit-Quest machen, das Pferd kostet dann 4g220s.


----------



## Arwendanor (6. April 2010)

dhorwyn schrieb:


> 3. Welche Schrift genau? du hast unten noch Regler wo du extra nochmal die Schriftgrößen nachregulieren kannst



Danke dir vielmals, das hat mir schon sehr weitergeholfen.

Nochmal zur Schrift:

Ich habe zuerst die "Globale Skalierung" runter geschraubt und dann ein paar andere (z.B. Questverfolgung) wieder auf den Standardwert gestellt, da Sie fast unlesbar verschwommen war. Grundsätzlich werden alle Schriftzüge (Item Tooltips, usw) unscharf und schwer leserlich wenn ich die Skalierung vom Standardwert runter stelle.

Achja, 2 Dinge die mir noch eingefallen sind:

5. Ich habe die Online Kauf Version gekauft (also alle 3 Teile) jedoch finde ich nur das Handbuch für das Grundspiel zum Downloaden. Gab es für Moria und Düsterwald keine Anleitungen?

6. Die Questverfolgung auf der großen Map zeigt mir immer nur max. 4 oder 5 Quests an, zwischendurch hatte ich aber das Problem das ich nur 2 Quests im Log hatte und mir gar keine angezeigt wurde. Dachte zuerst dass sie nicht angezeigt werden weil ich im falschen Gebiet war, jedoch wurde mir die Quest auch nicht angezeigt, nachdem ich direkt vorm Mob stand. Gibts eine Möglichkeit die Quests in der Map Verfolgung zu filtern? (im anderen MMO konnte man mit SHIFT+Klick Quests zur Verfolgung markieren).


----------



## Hamurabi (6. April 2010)

Zu 6.

Die Questhilfe zeigt die Ziele zu maximal 5 Quest => halt zu denen, die in der Questverfolgung = Spalte am linken Bildschirmrand.
Zu einigen Questen wird das Ziel nicht angezeigt. Dies gilt vor allem für die Aufgaben, bei denen etwas gesucht werden soll. 
Kann man sich am besten so vorstellen:
Weiß der Questgeber, wo sich etwas befindet (häufig die "Töte X" oder "Sammel Y" Aufgaben), so wird in der Questhilfe auch der Ort, das Gebiet angezeigt?
Weiß der Questgeber nicht, wo sich etwas befindet ("Suche Z" Aufgabe), so zeigt auch die Questhilfe nichts an.

Viel Spaß weiterhin

Hamu


----------



## Manfred64 (6. April 2010)

Bezüglich Pferd - du kriegst das Bree-Anfängerpferd, ziemlich langsam aber besser als zu Fuss außer du bist Jäger, ab Level 20.
Geh zum Hengstackerhof, das ist Richtung Schragen und dann nach der alten Festung rechts den Berg hoch.
Melde dich dort am Besten auch gleich bei der "Pferdestation" an, denn später mit Level 35 mußt du für die Reitaufgaben ein
paar Mal von Bree da rauf.


----------



## dhorwyn (7. April 2010)

Arwendanor schrieb:


> Danke dir vielmals, das hat mir schon sehr weitergeholfen.
> 
> Nochmal zur Schrift:
> 
> ...




Zur Schrift: Ich lasse die Tooltips in normaler Größe, wenn ich das UI skaliere, mit dieser Lösung bin ich zumind. ganz zufrieden.

5. Für Moria gibt es ein Handbuch dass sich downloaden lässt, gemeinsam mit dem Angmar-Handbuch: http://community.lot...erritory=german das Bild da zeigt nur die Angmarschachtel, aber im ZIP-File ist auch ein Moria-Handbuch eingepackt.

6. wurde eh schon erklärt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Daranghul (7. April 2010)

Ich hätte als neueinsteiger auch noch eine Frage.
Da ich schon seit langem WoW spiele vermisse ich die Funktion Quests oder Ausrüstung oder andere Dinge im Chatfenster zu "posten" (bzw zu verlinken)
Ich habe die Funktion schon gesucht, bis jetzt aber leider nicht gefunden. Gibt es diese Funktion in lotro überhaupt?! Und wenn ja wie funktioniert' s.

MfG Daranghul


----------



## Vetaro (7. April 2010)

Item aus dem inventar ziehen, enter drücken, item über dem eingabefenster loslassen.

Mit anderen Sachen funktioniert das nicht. Und, übrigens funktioniert das auch in WoW noch nicht lange *g*


----------



## Rygel (7. April 2010)

Manfred64 schrieb:


> Bezüglich Pferd - du kriegst das Bree-Anfängerpferd, ziemlich langsam aber besser als zu Fuss außer du bist Jäger, ab Level 20.


ich mag das anfängerpferdchen. und wer will schon bis lvl 35 zufuß laufen? (ein jäger kann mittels erhöhter laufgeschwindkeit außerhalb von kämpfen genau so schnell zufuß laufen wie das anfänger-/breepferd.) die 220S erscheinen einem anfangs viel, das ergibt sich aber schnell durch auktionen und questen.


----------



## CaptainJackParrot (9. April 2010)

Hallo, Buffed.de Community

*Ich habe ein problem denn ich bin neu in HdRo und wollte fragen weil ich jz lvl 16 mit mein Jäger bin,
 wo soll ich den jetz hin um zu Questen. Wen es schon so ein Thema gibt pls postet ihn mir. 




MFG CaptainJackParrot*


----------



## Meneldur (9. April 2010)

Hmm...mit lvl 16 ist eigentlich Breeland, Alter Wald und Hügelgräberhöhen interessant.
Mit 20-22 kannst dann in den Nordhöhen und Einsamen Lande beginnen.
Am besten du folgst immer fleißig der epischen Questreihe (die Bücher) 
und questest immer fleißig alles in der aktuellen Buchregion ab.

Ab einem gewissen Punkt wirst du mehr Quest haben als du brauchst,
dank der neuen Erfahrungskurve, da kann man dann auch mal
ein paar Quests auslassen, die nervig sind.


----------



## CaptainJackParrot (9. April 2010)

Hmm....OK danke ich werde das dann mal so machen wie du das erklärt hast 


Danke für die schnelle antwort


----------



## ButcherX (9. April 2010)

Eigentlich kann man im Gebiet solang Questen bis man entsprechende aufgaben erhält die einen in die anderen Regionen bringen. Kommt drauf an in welchen Gebiet man sich aufhält und wir dann entsprechend weitergeleitet.

Die Hügelgräber ,unterhalb Bree haben einige wiederholbare Aufgaben, aber wer zum ersten mal die Welt erkundet, sollte eigentlich die Quest in dem Gebiet machen bevor man weiterzieht.


----------



## ButcherX (9. April 2010)

Rygel schrieb:


> <br />ich mag das anfängerpferdchen. und wer will schon bis lvl 35 zufuß laufen? (ein jäger kann mittels erhöhter laufgeschwindkeit außerhalb von kämpfen genau so schnell zufuß laufen wie das anfänger-/breepferd.) die 220S erscheinen einem anfangs viel, das ergibt sich aber schnell durch auktionen und questen. <br /><br /><br /><br />


<br /><br /><br />

dann saust der Hüter aber fix an Euch vorbei, komisch das immer alle den Buff vom Hüter vergessen...


----------



## Meneldur (9. April 2010)

stimmt, der buff ist "klasse", wenn man durch ein gebiet mit nicht grauen gegner spaziert.
also ich möchte nicht jeden kampf nur mit 20% kraft beginnen, das nervt etwas auf dauer 
und die mobdichte ist nun mal nicht die kleinste in lotro


----------



## PaluppenPaul (9. April 2010)

Ich nutze das Pferd nur selten,wenn ich queste will ich möppes umschlagen und erze farmen... und nicht ständig auf den gaul aufsteigen und absteigen....und die gebiete sind mit dem taxi-gaul gut zu erreichen.


----------



## altermeinnameistvergeben (9. April 2010)

Arwendanor schrieb:


> Hallo alle zusammen,
> 
> Nach knapp 5 Jahren in einem anderen bekannten MMOs hat es mich nach Mittelerde verschlagen.
> 
> ...



schön das es dir gefällt ich fand es nicht gut deswegen bibt es im moment keine lohnenswerte alternative zu dem anderen mmo ^^. wollt ich mal loswerden


----------



## Manfred64 (9. April 2010)

Der Buff vom Hüter ist sicher gut und ich spiele auch gerne nen Hüter, aber lass dich da nie von einem
Feind erwischen wenn du gerade im Sauseschritt unterwegs bist.
Da erwischt er dich mit dem bißchen Energie das man hat ziemlich eiskalt.



ButcherX schrieb:


> <br /><br /><br />
> 
> dann saust der Hüter aber fix an Euch vorbei, komisch das immer alle den Buff vom Hüter vergessen...


----------



## Manfred64 (9. April 2010)

Kommt auch darauf an welches dein Startgebiet ist - Mensch, Elbe,...
Hügelgräberhöhen wurde ich jedoch nicht unter Level 20ig machen.
Ich queste meist so - Chetwald, Stadel & Sümpfe, Breeland, kurzer Ausflug um die einsame Herberge(Billwisstapeten, -waffenscheiden), dann die Orks hinter der alten Grünwegfestung in Bree, ein Ausflug zum Nan Hern (gr. See weit hinter dem Hengstackerhof, du bekommst die Aufträge hierfür am Hengstackerhof und bei der Grünwegfeste), dann Hügelgräberhöhen - einsame Lande und dann ab in die nördlichen Gebiete(Schragen, Esteldin, Esteldin) - Trollhöhen - Bruchtal - Nebelgebirge - Angmar od. Forochel(Reihenfolge bleibt die überlassen) und dann über Eregion nach Moria.



CaptainJackParrot schrieb:


> Hallo, Buffed.de Community
> 
> *Ich habe ein problem denn ich bin neu in HdRo und wollte fragen weil ich jz lvl 16 mit mein Jäger bin,
> wo soll ich den jetz hin um zu Questen. Wen es schon so ein Thema gibt pls postet ihn mir.
> ...


----------



## WilliWinzig (9. April 2010)

Lieber Anfänger,

wenn du wichtige Informationen über andere Spiele als WoW möchtest,
solltest du dich schnellstmöglich von Buffed lösen.
Zum einen sei auf das offizelle Forum verwiesen zum anderen auf :

http://www.hdro-der-...ufen/index.html


Viel Spass ....


----------



## Kontext (10. April 2010)

WilliWinzig schrieb:


> http://www.hdro-der-...ufen/index.html



Ist diese Karte wirklich korrekt?
Ich bin eigentlich immer schon in die Einsamen Lande gegangen, als ich Stufe 17 war... kann aber auch sein, dass sich das alles mittlerweile geändert hat. :-/


----------



## Lossehelin (10. April 2010)

Mae Govannen Herr der Ringe Online Community 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zur Topicfrage wurde meines Erachtens alles gesagt.




WilliWinzig schrieb:


> Lieber Anfänger,
> 
> wenn du wichtige Informationen über andere Spiele als WoW möchtest,
> solltest du dich schnellstmöglich von Buffed lösen.
> [...]



Das möchte ihc nicht so stehen lassen. Es stimmt schon, dass *buffed.de* 
viel zu und über World of Warcraft schreibt. Dies hat aber auch seine Gründe (siehe in ganz vielen anderen Threads).
Es stimmt aber nicht, dass das buffed.de-Team nichts, zu anderen Spielen berichtet. Ganz ehrlich gesagt, sind wir,
also die Mittelerdler, noch ganz gut davon gekommen. Es _gab_ viele Berichte dazu und Guides existieren immer noch.
Bin zwar auch der Ansicht, dass buffed *sehr viel*, aber nicht *nur* über WoW berichtet. 

So das war's dann auch wieder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




PS: Heute wieder in Lotro einloggen können *freu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Meneldur (10. April 2010)

Kontext schrieb:


> Ist diese Karte wirklich korrekt?
> Ich bin eigentlich immer schon in die Einsamen Lande gegangen, als ich Stufe 17 war... kann aber auch sein, dass sich das alles mittlerweile geändert hat. :-/



Naja die Einsamen Lande wurden in einem der letzten Buchupdates umgebaut und der Levelbereich angehoben.
Jetzt gehts dort so ab lvl 22 (pi x daumen) los.


----------



## Manfred64 (10. April 2010)

Dafür kann man dort aber jetzt alle Quest, ausgenommen vielleicht Aridmannensiegel, alleine machen.



Meneldur schrieb:


> Naja die Einsamen Lande wurden in einem der letzten Buchupdates umgebaut und der Levelbereich angehoben.
> Jetzt gehts dort so ab lvl 22 (pi x daumen) los.


----------



## Qenya (11. April 2010)

serius1607 schrieb:


> Hi habe ma ne frage lade mir grad 14tage testversion hdro runter leider dauert es 6 std also meine frage is welsche klasse is leicht zu leveln da und macht später auch gut dmg?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Spiel Metin2. Ist umsonst, nicht anspruchsvoll, keine tolle Grafik und du kannst grinden bis zum Umfallen. Da haste Dein schnelles Leveln.


----------



## WuS3l (11. April 2010)

Ich muss dir dazu auch sagen also schnell lvln macht bei dem spiel keinen sinn!!! 
Es gibt viel zu viel zu tuen als das du schnell lvln willst das macht das spiel gerade aus das nicht dieses ich will highend werden udn dann doch nur rumhängen und doof angemacht zu werden wie in einem besonders bekannten spiel!!!
Und nette leute gibts auch noch und vor allem sind mir noch keine kiddies unter gekommen!! alle sehr nett und hilfbereit!!! ich finde das macht hdro gerade aus!!!


----------



## Vetaro (11. April 2010)

Qenya schrieb:


> Spiel Metin2. Ist umsonst, nicht anspruchsvoll, keine tolle Grafik und du kannst grinden bis zum Umfallen. Da haste Dein schnelles Leveln.



Zu dem Thema hab ich praktischerweise gestern abend einen Beitrag geschrieben, zu F2P-MMORPGs und speziell Karos Online.


----------



## xxMardooxx (11. April 2010)

Wenn du vor 8 stunden DL angst hast, dann wart ma auf die 15 stunden Patch...lol


----------



## Ascalonier (11. April 2010)

xxMardooxx schrieb:


> Wenn du vor 8 stunden DL angst hast, dann wart ma auf die 15 stunden Patch...lol



US-Turbine Launcher ist der  Dowload viel schneller. DDO in einer 1 Stunde heruntergeladen + Patch.

Nur so viel zu Free 2 Play


----------



## Vetaro (11. April 2010)

Ja, das hat nämlich einen kausalen Zusammenhang. Free 2 Play = Bessere Patchserver.


----------



## Ascalonier (11. April 2010)

Vetaro schrieb:


> Ja, das hat nämlich einen kausalen Zusammenhang. Free 2 Play = Bessere Patchserver.



Keine Ahnung, denke das lotro mit den Turbine Client schneller runtergeladen ist. Hat aber für uns hier kein Nutzen außer man will in englisch spielen.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EisblockError (11. April 2010)

Alle fangen sie an, und alle hören sie dann wieder auf.

Wer von WoW kommt wird höchstwahrscheinlich wieder aufhören, das ist einfach so.


----------



## dhorwyn (12. April 2010)

EisblockError schrieb:


> Alle fangen sie an, und alle hören sie dann wieder auf.
> 
> Wer von WoW kommt wird höchstwahrscheinlich wieder aufhören, das ist einfach so.




Würd ich so mal gar nicht unterschreiben. Ich kenn viele Ex-WoWler und hab selbst über 4 Jahre gespielt, und zwar sehr viel von Release bis März 2009. Irgendwie wars mir aber dann viel zu ausgelutscht (möglich auch wegen halt doch sehr intensivem Spiele über einen langen Zeitraum, aber ich finde dass die Qualtität auch enorm abenommen hat).

Seis wies sei, jedenfalls hab ich dann im Sommer 2009 regelmäßiger Lotro gespielt und mittlerweile auch ohne Unterbrechung. Einige sind mir gefolgt, und spielen ebenfalls, haben nicht wieder aufgehört, im Gegenteil, einige fragen sich warum sie überhaupt solang noch WoW gespielt haben und nicht früher die Augen für was anderes geöffnet haben.

Hat man mal länger mit Leuten Kontakt die man über Random-Instanzruns kennengelernt hat, stellt sich bei mind. bei jedem zweiten raus, dass sie zumind. in WoW-Classic-Zeiten geraidet haben, aber auch viele die ebenfalls bis Wotlk gespielt haben und in Hdro vieles fanden was in WoW immer weniger wurde. 


Es kommt drauf an was man erwartet, wenn man PvP liebt (und das tue ich zwar auch) dann wird man in Hdro nicht glücklich, und wird wahrscheinlich wirklich bald wieder abhauen. Wer gerne levelt, und zum Teil recht anspruchsvolle Instanzen (die WoW zuletzt meiner Meinung nach am Anfang von BC auf Heroic hatte, anfangs als noch net jeder T4-T6 hatte, zB Arka heroic, war blau equipped durchaus nicht einfach), eine tolle Atmosphäre genießen mag, gerne craftet und eine erwachsenere Community (im Schnitt ist sie das in hdro einfach, kann man sagen was man will). Wer jeden zweiten Tag 4 Stunden Raiden will, ist wahrscheinlich in Hdro auch nicht am besten aufgehoben. 

Ich für meinen Teil kann sagen ich liebe an hdro:

* das Leveln (mochte ich in WoW auch, hatte 12 Chars auf zwei Servern Alli+Horde, die 70-80 waren/sind)
* die Instanzen (und davon gibt es auch auf 65 wenn man die Moria-Instanzen auch besucht, mehr als genug)
* die Landschaften (Moria mal ausgenommen, das kann ich net mehr sehen)
* die zum Teil schön gemachten Quests (die zugegeben, nicht gerade besser werden von Addon zu Addon)
* das Craften, ich weiss nicht wieso, in WoW hab ichs gehasst wie die Pest, in Lotro mag ich es total gern
* dass die Server noch in keinster Weise gekreuzt werden, also man nur mit Spielern vom eigenen Server in Kontakt ist, so kennt man halt einfach die Leute (jaja schon klar nicht alle tausende aber gewisse tauchen immer mal wieder auf, das mag ich), als wenn im PvP oder wie in WoW jetzt auch schon in Instanzen Serverübergreifend Spieler in die Gruppe kommen.
* Dass ich keine fixen Termine wie damals 3x die Woche 4 Stunden, für nen Raid einplanen muss, und zusätzlich nochmal soviel Zeit aufwenden muss für Pötte, Bufffood, etc. damit ich auch meine ach so tolle dps halten kann. 
* da wären wir auch schon beim letzten Punkt der mir grad einfällt, dass es eben keine Dps-Addons, oder sonstige spiel(spass)beinflussende Addons gibt wie eben Recount und Konsorten. Auch wird beim Level mal n Auge zugedrückt und auch mit Level 58 wird man mal in ne 60er Instanz mitgenommen, oder mit 63 in eine 65er, bei WoW war das selten möglich. 
* Lotro kann man um vieles stressfreier und gemütlicher angehen als WoW, wobei sich das mit Wotlk ja auch viel geändert hat, vielleicht kann ich nur halt WoW nicht mehr anders spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, Hdro jedenfalls geh ich um einiges anders an, und macht so auch mehr Spaß

was ich nicht so mag:

* mir fehlt das PvP, mit Etten kann ich nicht viel anfangen, alternativ spiel ich ab und an mal MWF2 (auch wenn ich shootern normal nix abgewinnen kann, ab und an brauch ich spieler gegen spieler schlachten einfach trotzdem)
* dass es auch in Hdro mittlerweile für meinen Geschmack viel zu viele Tauschitems gibt
* bissl mehr Craftrezepte hätten für Düsterwald net geschadet, aber naja


----------



## Naskanor (12. April 2010)

zu 1) du kannst Sachen die du nicht im Inventar hast, wie z. B. Gegenstände in deinen Rezepten (Zutaten usw) ins chatfenster ziehen wenn du das mit gedrückter ALT GR Taste und rechter Maustaste machst.


----------



## Succellus (12. April 2010)

Hallo,
ich habe vor mir HDRO zu kaufen aber ich werde erst die 14 Tage Version besorgen damit ich 14 Tage kostenlos spielen kann.
Wenn ich mir das Spiel hole brauch ich dann ne Gamecard am anfang oder kann ich erstmal den Monat spielen ohne das Spiel mit der Gamecard zu aktivieren.
mfg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olfmo (12. April 2010)

http://www.lotro-eur...erritory=German


Wie du siehst sind mindestens 30 Tage Spielzeit im Grundspiel mit enthalten, egal welche Version du kaufst.

/edit: sorry ich seh grade es gibt eine Möglichkeit, für 40 Euro das Grundspiel und beide Erweiterungen digital zu erwerben...


----------



## Olfmo (12. April 2010)

Vetaro schrieb:


> Item aus dem inventar ziehen, enter drücken, item über dem eingabefenster loslassen.
> 
> Mit anderen Sachen funktioniert das nicht. Und, übrigens funktioniert das auch in WoW noch nicht lange *g*



Wird das Item nicht zerstört, wenn man es aus dem Inventar zieht und Enter drückt? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Vielleicht meinst du auch was anderes, ich kenn die Funktion so auf jeden Fall nicht.
Ich ziehe die Items entweder direkt ins Chatfenster, oder aber drücke strg und klicke mit der rechten Maustaste auf das Item, was deutlich schneller geht im Normalfall. Dies funktioniert auch mit den Items, die Naskanor beschreibt, beispielsweise eben aus dem Handwerksfenster oder aus dem Questlog.

@typmitdemvielzulangennamen: danke für die Info... das mussten die ganzen Lotro-Spieler hier wirklich dringend hören^^

@Naskanor: das kannte ich auch noch nicht, guter Tipp!


----------



## Succellus (12. April 2010)

Ich meinte etwas anderes.
Bei manchen MMOS ist es erfoderlich neben dem Spiel eine Gamecard hinzufügen auch wenn man für das Spiel 30 Tage Spielzeit bekommt.
Jetzt die frage muss ich mir jetzt ne Gamecard holen oder nicht


----------



## Slayed (12. April 2010)

Succellus schrieb:


> Ich meinte etwas anderes.
> Bei manchen MMOS ist es erfoderlich neben dem Spiel eine Gamecard hinzufügen auch wenn man für das Spiel 30 Tage Spielzeit bekommt.
> Jetzt die frage muss ich mir jetzt ne Gamecard holen oder nicht




Wie Olfmo schon indirekt sagte: Nein. 

Ich hab jedenfalls keine Gamecard gebraucht, ich hab meine Lizenz eingegeben und Schwupp die Wupp wurden mir meine 45 Tage (dank der Gold Edition) angerechnet.


----------



## Lossehelin (12. April 2010)

Nein du brauchst keine Gamecard, wenn du Spielzeit schon beim Spiel an sich hast. Ansonsten gibt es noch viele verschiedene Möglichkeiten, dass Spiel zu bezahlen. 
Schaue einfach mal in den Leitfaden hier bei buffed oder in andere Threads (z.B. Suchfunktion).

Ahjaaa 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Willkommen dann in Mittelerde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Frandibar (12. April 2010)

Bezahlen mußt Du nichts, aber Du mußt, soweit ich mich erinnern kann, eine Bezahlart angeben, zb Click & Buy.
Erst dann werden Deine 30 Tage freie Spielzeit freigegeben!


----------



## Vetaro (13. April 2010)

Frandibar schrieb:


> Bezahlen mußt Du nichts, aber Du mußt, soweit ich mich erinnern kann, eine Bezahlart angeben, zb Click & Buy.
> Erst dann werden Deine 30 Tage freie Spielzeit freigegeben!



Du kannst auch "Nein, das sag' ich euch erst später" auswählen.


----------



## Krazel (13. April 2010)

joa weis eig wer weshalb die das im vorraus wissn wollen


----------



## dhorwyn (13. April 2010)

Olfmo schrieb:


> Wird das Item nicht zerstört, wenn man es aus dem Inventar zieht und Enter drückt?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ne das Item wird nicht zerstört, Enter drücken meint ich zum Aktivieren der Eingabe im AH-Textfenster, sonst lässt sich das Item erst gar nicht reinziehen. Es ging hier ums AH net ums Itemlinks.


----------



## dhorwyn (13. April 2010)

weil alle Firmen gerne Daten sammeln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olfmo (13. April 2010)

Bei Vetaro ging es eben nicht um das AH.... weiß auch gar nicht warum du grade was schreibst denn du hast gar nix von Enter drücken gesagt^^


----------



## dhorwyn (13. April 2010)

huch sorry stimmt, dachte ich hatte das auch so beschrieben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lossehelin (13. April 2010)

Krazel schrieb:


> joa weis eig wer weshalb die das im vorraus wissn wollen



Nabend,
ich schätze mal die Unternehmer wollen zum einen die Daten haben und zum anderen es dem Verbraucher, also uns, es im weiteren Verlauf einfacher machen,
den wie Vetaro schon sagte:



> Du kannst auch "Nein, das sag' ich euch erst später" auswählen.



Also soll es im Endeffekt der Nutzen für einen selbst sein.


----------

